

Facebook data shows race trumped by social origins in friendship - rhl
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/10/101028132313.htm

======
TNO
Don''t MySpace demographics paint a different picture? I was under the
impression that MySpace had a higher prevalence of non-whites and lower income
members. (Sorry, I can only find indirect references to this claim)

